# Contest: Predict the Suns December Record and Win



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Time for a nice friendly contest.

*Rules*:
Predict whether the Suns will either win or loss each in the month. 
Please make sure to either say win or loss for each game in the month. The deadline to enter is before the first game in the month. At the end of the month a winner will be chosen and a new contest for the next month will start.

*Prizes*:
The person who gets the most right wins 5,000 ucash points. If there is a tie the prize will be split. 
*
Schedule*:
Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm 
Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm 
Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm 
Wed 7 @ Golden State 
Fri 9 New York 8:00pm 
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm 
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm 
Wed 14 @ Dallas 6:00pm 
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City 6:00pm 
Sat 17 @ Memphis 6:00pm 
Tue 20 Seattle 7:00pm 
Fri 23 Washington 7:00pm 
Mon 26 @ Minnesota 6:00pm 
Wed 28 @ Washington 5:00pm 
Fri 30 @ Charlotte 5:30pm 
Sat 31 @ Chicago 5:00pm 



Example of how you should play:


> Wed 2 Atlanta 7:30pm -WIN
> Fri 4 Utah 7:30pm -Loss
> Sun 6 @ New York 10:00am- WIN
> Tue 8 @ Milwaukee 5:00pm -Win
> ...


Have fun and good luck


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm x WIN
Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm x WIN
Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm x WIN
Wed 7 @ Golden State X WIN
Fri 9 New York 8:00pm X WIN
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm X WIN
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm X WIN
Wed 14 @ Dallas 6:00pm X WIN
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City 6:00pm X WIN
Sat 17 @ Memphis 6:00pm X WIN
Tue 20 Seattle 7:00pm X WIN
Fri 23 Washington 7:00pm X WIN
Mon 26 @ Minnesota 6:00pm X WIN
Wed 28 @ Washington 5:00pm X WIN
Fri 30 @ Charlotte 5:30pm X WIN
Sat 31 @ Chicago 5:00pm X WIN

I can't go against the Suns and they have a pretty good schedule. GS, Denver, and Dallas are my only concerns.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm LOSS
Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm WIN
Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm WIN
Wed 7 @ Golden State LOSS
Fri 9 New York 8:00pm WIN
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm WIN
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm WIN
Wed 14 @ Dallas 6:00pm LOSS
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City 6:00pm WIN
Sat 17 @ Memphis 6:00pm WIN
Tue 20 Seattle 7:00pm WIN
Fri 23 Washington 7:00pm LOSS
Mon 26 @ Minnesota 6:00pm WIN
Wed 28 @ Washington 5:00pm WIN
Fri 30 @ Charlotte 5:30pm WIN
Sat 31 @ Chicago 5:00pm WIN

Predicted Dec W/L: 12-4


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm x WIN
> Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm x WIN
> Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm x WIN
> Wed 7 @ Golden State X WIN
> ...


Dang straight my man!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm - Win
Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm - Win
Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm - Win
Wed 7 @ Golden State - Loss
Fri 9 New York 8:00pm - Win
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - Loss
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm - Win
Wed 14 @ Dallas 6:00pm - Loss
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City 6:00pm - Win
Sat 17 @ Memphis 6:00pm - Loss
Tue 20 Seattle 7:00pm - Win
Fri 23 Washington 7:00pm - Win
Mon 26 @ Minnesota 6:00pm - Win
Wed 28 @ Washington 5:00pm - Win
Fri 30 @ Charlotte 5:30pm - Win
Sat 31 @ Chicago 5:00pm - Win


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm - Win
Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm - Win
Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm - Loss
Wed 7 @ Golden State - Win
Fri 9 New York 8:00pm - Loss
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - Loss
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm - Win
Wed 14 @ Dallas 6:00pm - Loss
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City 6:00pm - Loss
Sat 17 @ Memphis 6:00pm - Loss
Tue 20 Seattle 7:00pm - Loss
Fri 23 Washington 7:00pm - Loss
Mon 26 @ Minnesota 6:00pm - Win
Wed 28 @ Washington 5:00pm - Loss
Fri 30 @ Charlotte 5:30pm - Win
Sat 31 @ Chicago 5:00pm - Win

It doesnt look great


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

anyone win the last contest? I know I didn't. I picked pessimistically

Fri 2 Denver -Win
Sun 4 Atlanta -Win
Tue 6 Portland -Win
Wed 7 @ Golden State -Loss
Fri 9 New York -Win
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers -Win
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City -Win
Wed 14 @ Dallas -Loss
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City -Win
Sat 17 @ Memphis -Win
Tue 20 Seattle -Loss
Fri 23 Washington -Loss
Mon 26 @ Minnesota -Loss
Wed 28 @ Washington -Win
Fri 30 @ Charlotte -Win
Sat 31 @ Chicago -Win


11-5


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm - Win
> Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm - Win
> Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm - Loss
> Wed 7 @ Golden State - Win
> ...


damn dude, have you watched us play. By the loosk of it, you think we suck to lose to some of those teams. Washington twice? NO/OK? NY? Yeah, right.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm - WIN
Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm - WIN
Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm - WIN
Wed 7 @ Golden State - LOSS
Fri 9 New York 8:00pm - WIN
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm - LOSS 
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm - WIN
Wed 14 @ Dallas 6:00pm - LOSS
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City 6:00pm - WIN
Sat 17 @ Memphis 6:00pm - LOSS
Tue 20 Seattle 7:00pm - WIN
Fri 23 Washington 7:00pm - WIN 
Mon 26 @ Minnesota 6:00pm - WIN
Wed 28 @ Washington 5:00pm - WIN
Fri 30 @ Charlotte 5:30pm - WIN
Sat 31 @ Chicago 5:00pm - LOSS

11 - 5


I'm glad its a somewhat easy month for the Suns.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm LOSS
Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm WIN
Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm WIN
Wed 7 @ Golden State LOSS
Fri 9 New York 8:00pm WIN
Sat 10 @ L.A. Clippers 8:30pm LOSS
Mon 12 NO/Okla. City 7:00pm WIN
Wed 14 @ Dallas 6:00pm LOSS
Fri 16 @ NO/Okla. City 6:00pm WIN
Sat 17 @ Memphis 6:00pm LOSS
Tue 20 Seattle 7:00pm WIN
Fri 23 Washington 7:00pm WIN
Mon 26 @ Minnesota 6:00pm WIN
Wed 28 @ Washington 5:00pm LOSS
Fri 30 @ Charlotte 5:30pm WIN
Sat 31 @ Chicago 5:00pm WIN




11-5. It's actually a very easily schedule, I had trouble giving out losses but I didn't want to be to big of a homer..


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> *Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm x WIN
> Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm x WIN
> Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm x WIN
> Wed 7 @ Golden State X WIN
> ...


So far so good.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol, he put win for everything.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Suns win Bobcats and Bulls, I get Ucash points.


Because that would leave them at 11 - 5. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> If Suns win Bobcats and Bulls, I get Ucash points.
> 
> 
> Because that would leave them at 11 - 5. *crosses fingers*



as would I and kidcanada.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm a bit lost... I thought it depended on how many predictions you got correct, whether it be a win or a loss... At least that's what the rules say unless I'm mistaken, since it's not an all-or-nothing contest...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'm a bit lost... I thought it depended on how many predictions you got correct, whether it be a win or a loss... At least that's what the rules say unless I'm mistaken, since it's not an all-or-nothing contest...


it's just how many wins and losses not who they beat if im not mistaken.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I'm a bit lost... I thought it depended on how many predictions you got correct, whether it be a win or a loss... At least that's what the rules say unless I'm mistaken, since it's not an all-or-nothing contest...



You are right. I am counting how many wins and losses you get right. I am not counting if you get the record right, a person could say 7-7 and get all the games wrong but have the correct record which seems foolish to reward. The Winner is the one who gets the most games right.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice... Thx for the clarification Weasel.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Do I get some Ucash points because I predicted the correct record?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I got 4 wrong.


Meir got 3, I guess he wins.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I did? woot. Don't see any points yet though


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Fri 2 Denver 7:00pm - Win
> Sun 4 Atlanta 6:00pm - Win
> Tue 6 Portland 7:00pm - Win
> Wed 7 @ Golden State - Loss
> ...



Congrats to MeirToTheWise who got 13 picks right and he wins.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[backflips] woot!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> [backflips] woot!



Punk! lol

You're new, you need the points. =)


----------

